# 8th Annual Texas Nissan Truck Meet



## gemyrae75 (Jan 22, 2013)

IT IS TIME ONCE AGAIN... THIS IS THE 8TH ANNUAL TEXAS NISSAN TRUCK MEET!!!

PLEASE READ COMPLETELY

THE DATES: Friday April 24 through Sunday April 26, 2015.

LOCATION: Cedar Ridge Park—Turkey Roost (group camping area) just outside of Belton, TX.

AMENITIES: There are 10 RV camper spots (6 regular back in spots and 2 double back in spots) and 20 tent camping spots in this group area. The RV camper spots have water and electric and the dump station in the park. We will have our own bath and shower house separate from the regular camping area along with a 32 x 50 pavilion that also has water and electric. This group area is only 200 yards from the lake.

COST: The RV camper spots are going to be $45.00 for the weekend and the tent spots will be $35.00 for the weekend and this will include a T-shirt. For those that will only be there on Saturday for all the events, there is a participation fee of $25. You must pay before your name will be put on the list. This is nonrefundable. You can pay through Paypal. Paypal account is [email protected]. Please put your CALL NAME and TYPE OF TRUCK that you drive in the notes on the Paypal transaction and T-SHIRT SIZE. If you have to back out after paying, feel free to sell your spot to someone else. Just let me know who you sold it to so I can change my roster sheet.
If we happen to fill up, you can get a camping spot outside of the Turkey Roost area, but still in the same park. If you decide to do this, then do it soon because the camping spots at this park during the spring and summer go quickly.

ACTIVITIES: There will be games, drawings for prizes, a raffle, a silent auction, and truck related competitions. Bring some extra cash for raffle tickets and auction items.

FOOD: If you can make it, we will roll out of the camping area on Friday evening in a long caravan to a restaurant nearby. Details on this are TBD. We are also going to try to do a meal on Saturday evening, but this is also TBD. All other meals you will be on your own. There are 2 charcoal BBQ pits in the Turkey Roost area. You might want to bring a small pit of your own or plenty of charcoal for the big pits.

RULES ARE VERY SIMPLE: No glass bottles, no open fires except in the fire pit (Bell County isn’t currently under a burn ban as of this writing but we will have to see as April draws closer), NO DRUGS, no fireworks, and please clean up behind yourself and kids. Pets are allowed but are required to be on a leash at all times and you will need to clean up after them as well. Since this is a family event, PLEASE WATCH YOUR LANGUAGE.

Here is a link to the camping area: 

Campsite Map V2 - CEDAR RIDGE (TX), TX - Recreation.gov

There are also some hotels close by in Belton or a little further away, Temple.
Please let me know how many kids and adults will be coming with you as well as the kids ages. If we have enough we will try to have some age appropriate games.

Contact me if you are interested in donating or sponsoring our event or have any additional questions.

You can find us on Facebook at:

www.facebook.com/texasnissantruckmeet

or by our website:

Texas Nissan Truck Meet


----------



## gemyrae75 (Jan 22, 2013)

*SPONSORS !!!*


----------



## gemyrae75 (Jan 22, 2013)

SPONSORS !!!


----------



## gemyrae75 (Jan 22, 2013)

CONTEST TIME !!!

AutoAnything has joined our great list of sponsors for the 8th Annual Texas Nissan Truck Meet !!! Winner gets free registration to our event.
(Includes all competitions, events, goodie bags and T-shirt)
(Winner need not to be present to obtain won swag!)

Rules are simple. Go to our FACEBOOK Page:
www.facebook.com/texasnissantruckmeet
#1 Like the post. *original post from our Facebook page
#2 Share the post. *original post from our Facebook page
#3 Guess what they have donated by commenting on OUR ORIGINAL POST with the link from AutoAnything | Auto Accessories & Aftermarket Parts | Truck Accessories & Car Accessories - Floor Mats, Tonneau Covers & Car Covers for the product you guess they have donated.

First one to guess correctly after liking and sharing wins. Aaannnnnd GO!!!


----------



## gemyrae75 (Jan 22, 2013)

60 days until the 8th Annual Texas Nissan Truck Meet !!! 

Remember that March 24th is the deadline to guarantee a t-shirt in your size... you can register on our website or directly through PayPal. We will continue to take reregistration up to the day of the meet.


----------



## gemyrae75 (Jan 22, 2013)

***TWO WEEK NOTICE***

Registration deadline to guarantee you an event t-shirt and that it will be in your size is MARCH 24, 2015

We will continue to accept registration up to the day of the event but we can not guarantee an event t-shirt and one that will be in your size.

You can register on our website at:

Texas Nissan Truck Meet

or directly through PayPal at: [email protected]

$25 For Saturday only w/ All events, Group Meal, Silent Auction & Awards
$35 For a Tent Spot w/ All events, Group Meal, Silent Auction & Awards
$45 For an RV Spot w/ All events, Group Meal, Silent Auction & Awards


----------



## gemyrae75 (Jan 22, 2013)

***CONTEST TIME***

Scavenger Hunt 2015. Earn points for your teams final score. Extra points possible for creativity.

RULES are simple:

YOUR TRUCK MUST APPEAR WITH THESE OBJECTS

NO PREVIOUSLY TAKEN PICTURES

UP LOAD SUBMISSION TO THE TEXAS NISSAN TRUCK MEET ORIGINAL FACEBOOK POST - submissions made on shared post will not count

ALL SUBMISSIONS MUST BE POSTED BY FRIDAY APRIL 3 by 11:59:59pm.


----------



## gemyrae75 (Jan 22, 2013)

Don't forget about Saturday nights DESERT CONTEST!!! 

Anyone can enter and judges will be picked at random after Saturday's group meal. 

All those interested in participating post your name here or on our Facebook post!!!


----------



## gemyrae75 (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## gemyrae75 (Jan 22, 2013)

We proudly welcome our newest sponsor, Open-Wide Performance, to the 8th Annual Texas Nissan Truck Meet!!!

www.openwideperformamce.com

http://i1070.photobucket.com/albums...F-A6AC-434E-8E6D-65E2945B4E39_zpscnrgeudi.jpg


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## gemyrae75 (Jan 22, 2013)

Some of the *SILENT AUCTION* items that you can look foward to this year:

*Reflexxion Carbon Fiber Hood*

*UpRev w/Dyno Tune at Austin Headquarters*
UpRev - Engine Management Store

*Deaver C30 Spring Pack*
http://www.prgproducts.com/shop/product/prg_deaver_titan_c-
30_3-leaf_spring_pack/

*Cajun B-Pipes Y Pipe*
Cajun Y pipe

*Bushwacker Fender Flairs donated by AutoAnything*
Bushwacker Pocket Flares - Best Price on Bushwacker Pocket Style Fender Flares

*Gift Certificates*
Flowmaster Mufflers INC. , Borla Exhaust , RockAuto.com , DENTLESS - Paintless Dent Removal , Alamo Decal Shop , Frozen Rotors , Lund International , Castrol

*Hats, Cups, t-shirts and many other sponsor donated items* from:
Over The Edge 4wd , Marsh Synthetics Independent AMSOIL Dealer , Legit Accessories , NissTec Lifts , Diode Dynamics, LLC , Anthem Off-Road , Scrubblade Windshield Wipers , Screamin Lizard , STILLEN , Eagle One , Total Auto Performance , AIRAID , 4x4Parts.com , Xterra Performance , SparkPlugs.com , Mothers NZ Polishes Waxes Cleaners , Invisible Glass , Sea Foam Products (Official) , N-FAB , Valvoline USA , Clear Lake Nissan and ‪


#‎OpenWidePerformance‬ donating a *Set of Heim Steering for a Titan*


----------



## gemyrae75 (Jan 22, 2013)

Pictures!!!

http://s1070.photobucket.com/user/jimandtracyscroggins/library/2015 Texas Nissan Truck Meet


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

